# Best week yet (Phoenix)



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Week is technically not over yet, but just ran the numbers. Made about $720 in net profit (after gas/expenses) this week, driving just under 30 hours. I didn't even drive Friday or Saturday nights. Would have done well over $1,000 if I had. Loving this.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Sounds like you have a good formula for the right area/hours. Did you get any tips?
That's a very strong net not working friday/Saturday.


----------



## Doyle Hargraves (Oct 11, 2014)

Sounds like you are working the system and not letting the system work you. Excellent numbers for NO NIGHTS and NO WEEKENDS. Let me ask you something. Do you drive around trying to get "pinged" or do you have like a "honey hole" (if you will) where you set up shop and wait for the pings to come to you? See, the reason I ask is, I'm new at this and I still can't decide whether to just to go park out in front of some bars and strip joints OR drive around places like the airport and big fancy hotels. I hate burning up that gas, but I need more fares. I downloaded the Uber app for riders and I'm always looking to see where my competition is. To me, it seems like they are always parked at their house or apartment....Anyway, keep up the good work with those numbers kiddo. You're doing great!


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Doyle, unfortunately, I don't know anything about San Antonio, so I can't really provide any direct tips. However, this is how my day typically goes. I start out at home, roughly 5:30am or 6amish. Go online, and wait while watching Youtube or whatever. Typically, my 1st trip is within 20 minutes, and within 5 miles. This usually takes me to the airport ($20 fare right off the bat). From there, I'll go downtown/central (Only a few miles from the airport), and spend 2-3 hours there, mostly in 1 or 2 spots. Then I'll go home for breakfast/lunch, maybe a nap, and start over.

It took me about 3 or 4 weeks to really find the best times to be in the best places, and yes sometimes I have to adjust based on driver saturation. Another thing I've noticed, is there seems to be what I've dubbed the "Golden Ring" around the airport. Seems to be about 12-15 miles away. I get SOO many airport runs from that radius. Fewer if I go out or come in. Might be the same pattern in other cities.

Mostly, I'd say learn the tendancy of other drivers. Figure out when they AREN'T working, and you fill that gap.

OTS: Only a couple tips. Best was this guy I took to Tempe Beach Park. Told me he had a headache, so I offered him some tylenol (Sealed single serve packet I buy from Circle K). $15 fare, and he gave me $10 as a thanks for the tylenol.


----------

